# Was NOT Prepared As Well As I THOUGHT I Was



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

I Was NOT Prepared As Well As I THOUGHT I Was

Last evening, we had a line of severe thunderstorms come through GA. We had the weather radio on and there were Tornado Watches and Warnings out. The TV was on and I was sitting here on HT with an occasional glance at the Accuweather Radar. It was raining hard and blowing hard. I was in one end of the house and my wife in the other. We both heard large objects blowing around and we both heard a roar. My wife yelled and said we needed to get into our pantry (safe room) and I said I agree. When we got in there I realized I had no flashlight, cell phone, wallet, hardly nothing. My wife gets home from work and the first thing she does is change to her bath robe. She left the room to get her clothes. I left to get a flashlight and my cell phone and to lock my gun safe.

There is not reason to leave a somewhat safe place if you think you may be in danger of a tornado or straight line winds. We both thought this AM that when we knew this line of storms were coming, We should have already done these things at least. We also decided that this "safe room" would be the ideal place to keep our BOB's.

I had a friend get killed by a tornado a few years back when he left the safety of his safe room to go check on some chickens. His family survived with no injuries.

The whole incident has caused us to step back and look at our preparedness or lack thereof.


----------



## secretcreek (Jan 24, 2010)

Prepping is mind set, planning, and having items in place to help you. I think everyone has a lightbulb moment that causes them to re-think and better prepare. Good for you folks! Glad you were safe.


----------



## Trisha in WA (Sep 28, 2005)

WOW! I'm glad you both were not injured. 
Yes, seems like a safe room would be a great place for your BOB and maybe some extra cloths and shoes...since if the rest of your house were to be horribly damaged, you might not be able to access those. Also, what about moving the gun safe to the safe room?


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

Trisha in WA said:


> WOW! I'm glad you both were not injured.
> Yes, seems like a safe room would be a great place for your BOB and maybe some extra cloths and shoes...since if the rest of your house were to be horribly damaged, you might not be able to access those. Also, what about moving the gun safe to the safe room?


Thank you, not enough room for the gun safe and us. I just wanted to be sure it was locked in case we did have damage or lost our home. MAYBE, the contents would be intact. We are fine and had no damage. I just got back from a funeral close by here and saw lots of shingles missing from the church roof.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

I've had the same thought. It seems that thing you need in an emergency tend to migrate out of the place you designated and all end up in one spot.
I have flashlights by the bed, by the door to the garage and the front door. But then I need to use one and I do not place it back where it belongs. Then that one is not where it's needed so I grab another and there are two places where the flashlights are gone.
Your story will come to mind when I have that lazy moment about taking a few extra steps to put it back where it belongs.
I'm glad you're ok too and thanks for posting this.


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

I need tp put some go to items in there and leave them there. When the weather is bad, I need to lock my safe ahead of time. My wife needs to get her clothes on so she won't "be parading around with her bath robe on" *if *we had severe damage. Lots of things come to mind that I need to do. It all just happened mighty fast. First of all, I need to remember the Boy Scout Motto. 
"Be Prepared"


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Thank goodness you are okay.
And I've always thought the storm celler/tornado shelter, safe room/closet - would be the best place to keep essentials.

Thanks for posting the lesson noticed and learned.


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

What about keeping some spare clothes in the safe area? That way you're ready if you have to run in there in the middle of the night. I think it'd be better than stopping to get dressed.


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

It all happened so fast I did not have time to think about what to grab. What ever it was it was on us in a few seconds. I was not prepared. Next time I hope to do better.


----------



## edcopp (Oct 9, 2004)

A little practice is a good thing.


----------



## joseph97297 (Nov 20, 2007)

Same here in Pike County, when the siren went off, we had the kids in the hallway, I was at the door keeping an eye on things, dressed with boots and wife was getting dinner onto a plate.

Each of the kids had their flashlight and we keep a milk crate of books/batteries/etc in the central bathroom (most interior place).

Another thing to remember, keep your yard locked down and clean. We had some really nice wind coming through, both neighbors had toys/trampolines, ladders, trash cans blowing here and there, and have been cleaning up all day. We did a limb pick up this morning and called it.

Our power went out after the winds came through, so out came the glow sticks and we sat around and played Uno for a while, then the kids got showers and off to bed they went. School was closed today, so we are helping out other neighbors that had shingles fly off, etc. Trying to teach the kids that in times like this (although it really wasn't that bad for us or our neighbors) you always need to lend a hand.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Thanks, now I don't feel so bad that my pantry is a catch all for boots,carharts,propain torch,household tools... but I haden't thought of a shotgun-good idea!

Glad you are OK.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

Glad you two are ok! We had wind and rain, but missed all the wild weather the people further South had.

Part of preparedness is practicing. We've had fire drills, Bug-out drills, and get-in-the-storm shelter/closet-a-tornado-is-coming drills. Because of those drills, I've fine tuned our plans and supplies to the point that we think they're just right. It also helped get the kids in the mindset of jumping out of bed in the middle of the night without screaming and crying in fear. 

You'll be better prepared next time because you had this "drill".


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

In our safe room I keep our firesafe with personal papers, insurance papers, water, several battery lanterns with extra batteries, battery radio. As soon as the weather starts getting hinky I put my purse, dh's wallet, shoes, change of clothing, jackets, extra checks, budget book, savings books, etc. into a clothes baskets and put them at the top of the steps to go downstairs with us. I have a large milk crate for dh to put all his meds and medical supplies in to go downstairs. He did have his stuff scattered around the house but I insisted he keep it in one spot so he can quickly grab everything to go. We have flash lights in every room of the house as well as in the basement so that's easy. If I remember I also grab the house phone. Cell phone is in my purse. If there is a tornado warning via weather radio or we hear the town sirens, everything goes downstairs immediately. 

My biggest problem is dh who doesn't want to go down (no TV) and if he does go down is constantly going back upstairs to see whatever he can see. 

This is a reminder to get the room cleared out and cleaned ready for tornado season which is coming soon although tornados have hit in every month in Iowa. Time to move the sleeping bags from the car (winter safety) to the safe room.


----------



## ovsfarm (Jan 14, 2003)

Good point about getting ready, just in case the weather gets worse. I do have a BOB in my safe room, but if a serious storm was coming our way, I need to remember to get my purse, dh's wallet, and a couple of blankets and pillows. 

Just a reminder for those with children, keep your old bicycle helmets and strap them on everyone if you think your house might get hit. A large number of tornado injuries (many fatal) are from head trauma from flying debris. The helmets can help keep everyone safe.


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

I'm so glad you and your wife are okay!


----------



## OnlyMe (Oct 10, 2010)

I'm glad you are ok & now you will be even better prepared in the future. 

Thanks so much for sharing this - I've been meaning to put some extra clothes in the basement which would be our safe area and you've put this back on my to-do list.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Possum Belly said:


> My wife needs to get her clothes on so she won't "be parading around with her bath robe on" *if *we had severe damage.


Or at least have an outfit to change into stocked in the safe room.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Ann-NWIowa said:


> My biggest problem is dh who doesn't want to go down (no TV) and if he does go down is constantly going back upstairs to see whatever he can see.
> .


That was my Dad when I was growing up, my job was to get the dog and go downstairs to the pantry, my Mother would come down and put her purse in the dryer thinking it would not blow away if in there. But Dad was always outside looking for tornados.


----------



## oth47 (Jan 11, 2008)

I converted an unused closet into a pantry..a year or so back we had tornado warnings and I had a basement full of people.While waiting for the weather to clear I was thinking that every bite of food we had was upstairs except for what was in a freezer in the basement.The next day I moved the pantry to the basement.


----------



## GoldenCityMuse (Apr 15, 2009)

You might also want to keep a checklist on the back of the door.


----------



## Awnry Abe (Mar 21, 2012)

Thanks for that. We have gobs of long term stuff in our safe room, but nothing like you recognized in your moment of "nakedness". I would have been the same boat...(shoeless, etc.)


----------



## justincase (Jul 16, 2011)

glad to know you ok and allis OK


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

First, I am glad you guys are ok!!

When we have bad weather coming, as SOON as they start talking about the possibilities of tornados, 
Everyone charges their cell phone, and keeps it on their person.....AND EVERYONE puts their shoes on. Tennis shoes or heavy boots. 
If it looks like that weather may kick up in the over night hours, we have weather monitors plugged in and charged up, on alert AND shoes, ready to step into!!

I would rather come up out of the basement naked with my shoes on, than to come up full dressed and bare foot. 
There is so much broken glass and debris....you never know what you have to climb over. 

The kids used to make fun of me....(not in a disrespectful way) and my gf would call as soon as the skies get dark and ask "ya got your shoes on"but she has hers on too!! HA HA

We are blessed to have a basement, so there are plenty of 'preps' downstairs.
I also built a HUGE extensive first aid kit that stays in the 'tornado spot'.
(First aid kit overkill here.....one on the main level, one in the garage, one in my bedroom, one in every car, and one in the basement.
I think I could do brain surgery out of that one!!)

You are a smart man for seeing where you came up short, and are shoring those spots up!!!!


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

I'm so glad you are ok. We didn't have a tornado, but had the straight line winds and marble sized hail.


----------



## randolphj (Feb 24, 2013)

This might sound silly... but what is a "BOB"?


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

randolphj said:


> This might sound silly... but what is a "BOB"?


It's short for Bug Out Bag. A go bag that you have previously packed full of essential survival preps that you can grab and run with if you have to evacuate immediately in an emergency.

.


----------



## randolphj (Feb 24, 2013)

Oh lol I knew what a bug out bag was just never put it together I guess...


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

Makes me think of a funny. Years ago, when DD was about 5 years old, we had some nasty weather move in one day. When the skies got real menacing and showed potential for dropping a twister, I started gathering my purse and keys (no cell phones or computers in those days) in case we had to bail out. I told DD to get ready & gather whatever she needed in case we had to leave. A couple minutes later, she came out of her room wearing her fuzzy yellow robe and carrying her beloved teddy bear. 

The fortunate thing about these close calls is that we can learn so much from them.


----------



## homemaid (Apr 26, 2011)

So glad you are safe... This is an eye opener for many of us. I too get into my Jammie's when I get home. Why don't you keep your gun safe locked all the time? I guess I don't understand that. We have flashlights in every room, one on top of our fuse box, one on each nightstand. We also have an automatic generator. I will be rethinking being in my pj's. Thank you and again glad everyone is safe...


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

homemaid said:


> So glad you are safe.. Why don't you keep your gun safe locked all the time? I guess I don't understand that.


Thank you, I don't keep it locked when I am here, is that I may need to access a particular gun that I usually leave in the safe.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

PB - you could do as my cousin in law does. He has his revolver holstered but the holster is slung over the top corner of an open door. So, in full sight and easy to reach. (of course, he's a WVa Ridgerunner in NE TN. He calls himself a Ridgerunner, so guess he knows himself).


----------



## ovsfarm (Jan 14, 2003)

Txsteader said:


> Makes me think of a funny. Years ago, when DD was about 5 years old, we had some nasty weather move in one day. When the skies got real menacing and showed potential for dropping a twister, I started gathering my purse and keys (no cell phones or computers in those days) in case we had to bail out. I told DD to get ready & gather whatever she needed in case we had to leave. A couple minutes later, she came out of her room wearing her fuzzy yellow robe and carrying her beloved teddy bear.
> 
> The fortunate thing about these close calls is that we can learn so much from them.


When I was young, at one point I got pretty fearful of tornado weather. To try to calm my nerves, my parents promised me they would take my precious belongings down to the basement each time a tornado warning was issued.

Too bad for them my passion at the time was fossils. That's right, my poor father had to carry a laundry basket full of rocks down 2 flights of stairs to the basement and then back up again after the storm passed. That man was a saint!


----------



## RomeGrower (Feb 27, 2013)

It got very dark on 411 on my way home and the rain and wind hit quickly. I think it went just north of me though. I don't like being an hour away from my family at work when weather like that comes through. I think a box of important things in the safe room is a very good idea that we will need to implement. I'm not fearful of storms, but I get concerned when I'm not home with my family. It was a little eerie driving through town with the siren going.


----------



## ladybug (Aug 18, 2002)

Glad to hear you and your family are safe, we are in Middle Ga and the storms passed over us but it was scary-we could hear the tornado sirens going off in town a few miles away and the sky looked green! In town they got a lot of damage but luckily no one was injured! We also realized we have some holes in our preps the other night!


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

homemaid said:


> So glad you are safe... This is an eye opener for many of us. I too get into my Jammie's when I get home. Why don't you keep your gun safe locked all the time? I guess I don't understand that. We have flashlights in every room, one on top of our fuse box, one on each nightstand. We also have an automatic generator. I will be rethinking being in my pj's. Thank you and again glad everyone is safe...


How does one use a gun when it's in a safe?


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

We have a couple of guns in strategic places in the house, one on each floor, easy to get to. And we keep the rest of ours locked in the safe. I mean.....we have an *empty* gun safe that we keep locked. If we go away somewhere longer than a few hours, we lock the house guns up in the *empty* safe and I just take my CC weapon with me.


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

Another bunch of storms are headed our way tonight and in the morning. We are better prepared now than we were last week.


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

Possum Belly said:


> Another bunch of storms are headed our way tonight and in the morning. We are better prepared now than we were last week.



Stay safe.


----------



## Chuck R. (Apr 24, 2008)

First for the OP, thanks for sharing the results of your âdrillâ glad to hear it turned out to be just a learning experience. 

This is the reason I hang out here.

Your post was very timely as weâre now setting up our gun/reloading/safe room in our new house. In the picture is our âBOB rackâ and ammo storage. Since our room is under our garage and below grade on 3 sides, one of the things Iâm wrestling with is reception for a weather alert radio. Due to all the concrete/steel Iâm getting nada for reception.

Anybody have any ideas for a radio with a remote antenna capability??

As for gun storage, if itâs not physically on me, itâs locked up. We use 3 V-Line quick access vaults in addition to my safe that resides within the gun/reloading/safe room. One of my worst fears is either having one of my weapons misused, or coming home, interrupting something in progress, and facing some chucklehead that was previously unarmed until he found one of mine.











Chuck


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

@Chuck R, seems like it would be possible to run an insulated wire to the outside and then bare wire if needed. 

We had an uneventful night, I am glad to say. Not much wind to speak of, but lots of rain and lightning. I just don't sleep to well in my clothes.


----------



## Chuck R. (Apr 24, 2008)

PB,
Thanks for the idea. I think I&#8217;m going to put a shelf adjacent the right heating duct pictured and run an antenna wire up and out through there. I&#8217;ve got the weather/alert radio &#8220;to tell us to get into the safe room&#8221; figured out, just need to get the one &#8220;to tell us it&#8217;s safe to come out&#8221; sorted out. 
I&#8217;m using your &#8220;lesson learned&#8221; and storing some clothes/shoes in addition to the normal BOB stuff just in case it turns into a short notice &#8220;come as you are&#8221; party.

Thanks,
Chuck


----------

